# Ballack lässt sich gehen



## mah0ne (31 Mai 2009)

mfg mah0ne​


----------



## Tokko (31 Mai 2009)

Da liegen wohl die Nerven blank.


----------



## Pille (31 Mai 2009)

so jetzt hat er ja doch mal was gewonnen


----------



## forch10 (31 Mai 2009)

Über Poldis Watschn regt er sich auf, was ere getrieben hat is ja auch nicht grad lobenswertlol1lol2lol3


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2009)

forch10 schrieb:


> Über Poldis Watschn regt er sich auf, was ere getrieben hat is ja auch nicht grad lobenswertlol1lol2lol3



Das hätte eigentlich ne Sperre nach sich ziehen müssen.


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Juni 2009)

Naja ich kann ihn schon verstehen, Chelsea wurde klar benachteiligt


----------

